# Side Marker LEDs wiring



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I am thinkin about fitting LED side marker lights - but need help with the following:

Can I take the supply from the tail lights? 

Would I wire them in parallel or series? 

What would be the best way to make the joints waterproof?

Thanks in anticipation

David ..... Spindrifter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

spindrifter said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am thinkin about fitting LED side marker lights - but need help with the following:
> 
> ...


Mine are wired into the tail light circuits. The circuits are split i.e. the offside tail lights and markers and the near side ones are seperate circuits.

They are wired in parallel and could be connected using spade terminals and sealed with heat shrink sleeving. 
Ray


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not fit relectors or reflective tape. The stuff you see shining at you on lorries at night. No hassle

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this. just google reflective tape
Dave p

SOLAS Retro Reflective Tape 1-Metre Strip

£4.99 (inc VAT)



Shipping to Mainland UK: £2.99

A one meter length of SOLAS / Ships Wheel Approved retro-reflective tape. Width 5cm.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

or this at www.marinestore.co.uk
Red White or Yellow
Dave p


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I do hope you have not got the dreaded Canbus system !
GC.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dukeham said:


> Hi.
> I do hope you have not got the dreaded Canbus system !
> GC.


What's that? :? :?


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Its the new fangled wiring system used on late vehicles. I think about 04 onwards. I think it save wires & weight by using 1 wire for more than one use. I don't no to much about it but I am sure someone who does will be along shortly.
I do no it does mean you cant go changing or adding bulb's/lights willy nilly because it will bring up fault codes & dash warning light's.
There was a thread on this a few days ago if you do a search.
GC.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Dukeham said:


> Hi.
> I do hope you have not got the dreaded Canbus system !
> GC.


I was just thinking that as I read this post!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dukeham said:


> Hi.
> Its the new fangled wiring system used on late vehicles. I think about 04 onwards. I think it save wires & weight by using 1 wire for more than one use. I don't no to much about it but I am sure someone who does will be along shortly.
> I do no it does mean you cant go changing or adding bulb's/lights willy nilly because it will bring up fault codes & dash warning light's.
> There was a thread on this a few days ago if you do a search.
> GC.


It would be very unusual for the wires that actually operate the lamp to be affected by the addition of 2 or 3 LED marker lamps per side. As long as the extension wiring is taken from the wires that actually end up going to the lights to operate them then there should be no problem. It would be a different kettle of fish if wires were connected to the Canbus signal wires but that is not the case here.

If the intention was to add filament bulbs and not LED's then a simple adaptor as used for tow bar wiring could be used.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Smart-CAN-BUS...ItemQQimsxq20091101?IMSfp=TL091101149002r8312

For interest this a Sargent control module for use on the X250 to connect to the MH cirrcuits e.g. fridge
http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Firstly may I thank you all for your interest and feedback re: the side marker lights. 

The LEDs I have, draw a minute current so the canbus situation should hopefully not be a problem.

My main worries were - waterproofing the joints and what sort of joints should be make - spade/crimp or soldered.

The waterproofing problem, I understand should be solved by using amalgating tape and I think I'll go for soldering the joints.

As always, I never cease to be amazed by the expert and swift response to the queries made on this special site. 

So, thanks once again and wish me luck.

Cheers

David ..... Spindrifter


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Just as a last note with regards to your waterproofing concerns you can buy a heat shrink sleve which if heated with a hairdryer shrinks drastically & should aid you waterproofing. I bought an assorted quantity from Halfords.
GC.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi David

Personally, I would use heat shrink wraps - readily available from Maplins, for a good waterproof seal.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=222855&C=Froogle&U=222855&T=Module

TR5


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry I am a bit late returning to theis thread . I sugested reflective tape for ease of use and that there would be no need for wireing or drilling holes in the van. I was aware of the canbus problem also.
Why have lights down the side, a motorhome is a large vehicle and easily seen.. And mostly parked up at night.

dave p


----------

